# Anno 1404 - Keine Steine?



## Stingray93 (19. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute...hab heute Anno1404 mal ein wenig angespielt und ich komme im Kabitel II nicht weiter. Ich brauch unbedingt Steine.... aber es gibt keine Insel auf der ich welche bekommen könnte. Hab im Lösungsbuch gelesen das auf dieser Kloster Insel Steinvorkommen sein sollen... sind aber nicht?? Kann mir einer sagen wie ich an Steine kommen kann :/


----------



## pturn (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo, ich glaube die Steine brauchst du erst im Kapitel 3, dann gibt es auch dort plötzlich welche 
Hier eine kleine Lösung für Kapitel 1 bis 2 Anno 1404 - Komplettlösung - Tipps & Tricks - Anno-Vision - Forum

mfg


----------



## Stingray93 (20. Juli 2009)

Thx für die Seite   Habe auch ne andere gefundne... aber da war das längst nicht so schön erklärt wie da. Thx.


----------



## maar (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo ich habe eine sehr ähnliche frage zu den steinen udn wollte dafür nicht ein neues Thema aufmachen.
Guckt euch mal den Screen an 
[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=screenshot0000zv1p.jpg][img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/screenshot0000zv1p.jpg][/URL]

Da oben links gibt es Steine aber ich kann das Gebäude was die Steine abbauen kann nicht dahin bauen weil da schon ein Grenzbereich ist. Wie komm ich nun an die Steine ran? ich kann mich nicht mehr weiterentwickeln ohne Steine.


----------



## Pommes (2. Mai 2010)

Du musst ein Markhaus/Lagerhaus in der nähe des Steinbruchs errichten um welche abbauen zu können


----------



## nfsgame (2. Mai 2010)

Bau da in der Nähe einfach noch nen Markthaus .


----------



## maar (2. Mai 2010)

Oh alles klar. Danke.
ich dachte man kann nur ein Markhaus haben^^


----------

